
A Unix shell written in Google Go - jemeshsu
https://github.com/michaelmacinnis/oh
======
benatkin
Pretty interesting! I also happened upon this today:

<https://github.com/unconed/TermKit>

It's a new command-line GUI.

~~~
wladimir
Interesting! It's like a shell but much richer, which does address the current
limitations of text-only shells, especially with respect to interaction and
copying in/out of data. I've seen a project like this before, can't remember
the name, but it never came very far. I hope this one does.

Personally I like shells very much, but in many cases I do need limited UI
interaction which is not very suited to text-only (tables, mouse hover, etc).
This is a very cool intermediary between a full window-based GUI and a shell
app.

I've thought about writing something like this but I'm happy to see it already
exists.

~~~
jaen
A project similar to the one you described: <http://code.google.com/p/hotwire-
shell/>

------
riffraff
I can't believe he missed the opportunity to call it "gosh"

~~~
beza1e1
The first commit message reads "Oh is the shell formerly known as gosh. "

------
agentultra
_When data is sent across a channel it is converted to text so that it can be
sent to (or even through) external Unix programs._

In a very loose sense of homoiconicity...

